# Steering issues



## jakkwb (Jul 20, 2020)

I have an older Craftsman mower, I have not taken very good care of it, but it has lasted over 15 years....So, it has developed steering issues, where the gear is slipping and needs replaced.


Problem I have - I cannot get the steering extension rod off. I have the bolt taken out, but it is stuck on will not budge at all.


On the other end of the shaft, which also is unmounted from the tractor, I cannot take the end off to replace the parts, because I cannot get the gear pinion to move, it also is stuck. I know you have to slide it on the spline to be able to remove the bracket.

So basically the whole steering shaft assembly is stuck in the dash since I cannot remove either part above. If I could remove the gear pinion from the bottom steering end, I could fix.

Even if i bought a whole new steering assembly, I cannot get the old one out.

Any idea what I can do here?


----------



## jakkwb (Jul 20, 2020)

model ##917.270821


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Someone will be able to help with your question I'm sure of it. Are all the bolts, pins, etc out that hold it in place? Double check to see if you may have missed one. I know it's a pita but someone here can get you walked through it. Hang in there.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)




----------



## jakkwb (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, everything is out, including the C-rings that hold the gear pinion on the shaft, it just will not move...

Yes, that is the exact diagram - I have the complete set


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't know how you're trying to work on that steering column. I'm to old to get underneath a machine on my back (can't get back up), so I "stand the machine on it's tail" with either my engine cherry-picker, or use my overhead crane to work on anything to do with steering, or changing a ground drive belt on a conventional mower.

If you can get the steering wheel off (can be just as big of a PITA), the whole shaft should come *down*, and you can put it in a vise to work on getting the lower shaft apart. In order to do that, you're going to need about 3' of clearance under the machine. If you don't have a cherry-picker, get a buddy to help turn it completely up to stand on it's "tail". You can get most conventional mowers to rest like that with a few precautions for safety. You'll want to drain the oil, fuel, and remove the battery if you go completely vertical with the machine to avoid a mess. PITA without a cherry-picker/crane, but I've had to do it just that way before I bought the lift equipment.

Your other/simpler option would be to cut the end of the shaft off above the gear with a die-grinder/cutoff wheel, you then should be able to pull the entire column out the top and then be able to work on removing the rest of it in a vise. The lower shaft is no good anyway because you have to buy the entire lower piece (part #17) to replace the worn gear, so why worry about destroying it....


----------



## jakkwb (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, i have the steering wheel off. The shaft will not fit down through the dash hole because of the shaft extension. The OD is to big. Yes, I am considering just cutting the shaft in two and ordering the whole assembly to replace.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

How long you been working on it? I'd have cut that shaft after about 15 minutes, but then I charge other people by the hour and they're the one buying the parts. Seems like you got it handled ......


----------



## jakkwb (Jul 20, 2020)

quite a while..I just need part 19 replaced. The hole where the steering shaft goes into on this part is completely worn out with LOTS of play. But since I cannot get the assembly out, just going to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Mark 1940 (May 29, 2019)

I have a mower similar to yours, there are some how to repairs on Youtube for Craftsman mowers, one to look for is (Sears riding mower steering gear repair) about 13 minutes long. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... I've watched You Tube videos where the guy says "Now you just simply slide the two halves apart" and the job actually took me 3 hours, 1/2 the gas in my oxyacetylene tanks, and a 10LBS sledge hammer.

That's when you realize..... The SOB already took it apart once, *before* he started filming the 13 minute video

My favorite is the upper ground drive pulley on a 20 year old zero turn.....

"Just remove the clutch bolt, and the clutch and upper pulley just slide right off".


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

You have shaft assembly that goes through the bottom of the Column. Disconnect all the washers and pin and the shaft should come up. Under steering wheel cap you should have bolt and below that a bearing assembly. below that you will have two bolts to remove, then below that you will have pin with nut that goes through the shaft, then below that you have a support shaft, that the side shaft assembly goes through after that you should be able to fix your problem.


----------



## jakkwb (Jul 20, 2020)

Never mind everyone. I used a hacksaw and just cut the shaft so I could remove. Bought a whole new assembly on Ebay, and bought another used extension shaft at a local lawnmower shop. He couldn't get mine apart either, so they just chunked it.


----------

